# Top 10 Athletes Succeeding After 40



## CornbreadBB

Look, I didn't even know other sports existed, but apparently they do.

http://www.askmen.com/top_10/sports/top-10-athletes-succeeding-after-40_10.html

At first I got really pissed, but then I read the comment section and became instatnly better. At least if "askmen" won't recognize the legitimacy of MMA, the people that go there do.




> Where is Randy Couture? He became a champion at possibly the most grueling sport in the world after he turned 40.





> no couture = you're an idiot
> try again





> No Couture = Not a real List





> I was just thinking the same thing. Joke of a list without Bernard Hopkins and Randy Couture...


Who else do you think the list is missing? (Not only in MMA.) I figured if they missed Randy, they have to be missing a lot of others.


----------



## GMW

I honestly don't think they're missing Randy /shrug

MMA at this stage in its progression is not the most grueling sport, there is no most grueling sport, thats stupid, its based on the effort athletes place into it. As much as I like MMA i hate the bias towards what it is.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Best baseball pitcher ever to play was left off the list. 

Satchel Paige. Most of his accomplishments came after the age of 40.

John Stockton regular with triple doubles in the playoffs after the age of 40.

Roger Staubach

Jeannie Longo

Martina Nvratilova

How about f*cking Laird Hamilton



In my opinion though...pitchers nowadays (i.e. Jamie Moyer) should not even be mentioned since they compete once a week at most...the guy pitched in like 30 games over a an entire season including the playoffs. Not too demanding if you ask me. And golfers, seriously...don't even include that because that is just retarded. I played golf. I could and did play 36 holes a day and never fatigued...any sport you can play better while high is not really physically demanding and therefore should not be mentioned with greatest athletes after 40.


----------



## swpthleg

I think they just did that b/c they know a lot of their audience/readership is golf-crazed and would be pissed off if there wasn't a golfer on the list.

Unless you walk and carry your clubs, golf isn't "grueling" in the least, otherwise there would be far less fat f*cks hacking out there and ripping up big divots that they don't replace. Don't even get me started.


----------



## cdnbaron

There are 4 athletes on that list:

Howe
Blanda
Foreman
Chelios

The other six are guys who participate in paid hobbies. Baseball, Nascar and Golf? I guess AskMen caters exclusively to the 50 and up ******* crowd.

At least if you're gonna put baseball, include someone like Julio Franco who is (amd be is, I mean was) an everyday player.

Stockton shouldn't be up there ZZ, he only played a couple months in his final season after he was 40.


----------



## Walker

I stopped at the very first entry of Richard Petty on a list that is supposed to be talking about "athletes". If that's a choice then the rest of the list can only get worse IMO.


----------



## swpthleg

I told you guys, they're just pandering to their audience.

There have to be other athletes who made significant accomplishments after 40. Cal Ripken? Brett Fav..........re?

I can't think of any others and the lord and master (and sports lifeline) is working outside today and will not be reachable by phone.


----------



## Walker

They should have added Nina Hartley- the chick is over 50 and still doing porn- that's athleticism, good genetics, plus thousands and thousands of times imitating a Krispy Kreme donut. That's pure heart, dedication and hardwork. :thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg

Imitating a Krispy Kreme? What?

Clearly I haven't read nearly enough mens' publications, and being behind enemy lines is apparently not providing me with sufficient information on important topics like this.


----------



## D.P.

Everything that ZZtiger said.


----------



## SimplyNate

Do those strongman competitions count? I think there a lot of guys over 40 still doing it. Even if they are ran by steriods lol.


----------



## rdrush

swpthleg said:


> Imitating a Krispy Kreme? What?
> 
> Clearly I haven't read nearly enough mens' publications, and being behind enemy lines is apparently not providing me with sufficient information on important topics like this.


Just think of what a krispy kreme donut looks like with all of that wonderful frosting that covers it. You should probably get it now..


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

Walker said:


> They should have added Nina Hartley- the chick is over 50 and still doing porn- that's athleticism, good genetics, plus thousands and thousands of times imitating a Krispy Kreme donut. That's pure heart, dedication and hardwork. :thumbsup:


filled or glazed?


----------



## eric2004bc

i dont think the nascar guy should be in there, there are proberly plenty of people over 40 who could drive like him, and nascar is not reli a sport


----------



## swpthleg

rdrush said:


> Just think of what a krispy kreme donut looks like with all of that wonderful frosting that covers it. You should probably get it now..


Frosting is wonderful, but now I don't think I can ever eat a donut again.


----------



## GMW

This seems kind of ironic. MMA fans often discuss how MMA is so technical, and that technique is greater than strength or athleticism but athleticism supplements those skills, but apparently that same arguement is forgotten for sports like Baseball and Golf. Each is a sport based heavily on technique but as top players such as Arod and Woods have shown, athleticism makes you much more competitive. 

It's an insult to say golf and baseball aren't sports, and really, makes one sound like an idiot.


----------



## eric2004bc

GMW said:


> This seems kind of ironic. MMA fans often discuss how MMA is so technical, and that technique is greater than strength or athleticism but athleticism supplements those skills, but apparently that same arguement is forgotten for sports like Baseball and Golf. Each is a sport based heavily on technique but as top players such as Arod and Woods have shown, athleticism makes you much more competitive.
> 
> It's an insult to say golf and baseball aren't sports, and really, makes one sound like an idiot.


i agree with you here, to say golf and baseball etc arnt sports is kinda stupid, people in those sports train just as hard as MMA fighters do for there sport, it may not be as physicaly draining as MMA training is but its still ahrd training for there sport.

NASCAR is still not a sport though lol
:thumb02:


----------



## GMW

eric2004bc said:


> i agree with you here, to say golf and baseball etc arnt sports is kinda stupid, people in those sports train just as hard as MMA fighters do for there sport, it may not be as physicaly draining as MMA training is but its still ahrd training for there sport.
> 
> NASCAR is still not a sport though lol
> :thumb02:


Yeah, I'm mixed on Nascar, the reaction time a nascar driver has is rather exceptional but the sport is to reliant on "equipment" for me to feel comfortable calling it a sport. :dunno: I kind of want to call it a sport though


----------



## 18573

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Best baseball pitcher ever to play was left off the list.
> 
> Satchel Paige. Most of his accomplishments came after the age of 40.
> 
> John Stockton regular with triple doubles in the playoffs after the age of 40.
> 
> Roger Staubach
> 
> Jeannie Longo
> 
> Martina Nvratilova
> 
> *How about f*cking Laird Hamilton*


Damn I can't rep you right now. I wasn't expecting anyone to drop that name but that dude is such a beast.


----------



## Walker

I consider golf and baseball a sport but no f#cking way on NASCAR. The drivers are skilled but not athletes, besides an athlete might actually demand to make a right turn instead of only lefts.


----------



## Suvaco

At least they were smart enough to put Gordie Howe at the top of the list. I was also afraid they would forget Chelios, but they didn't, thank God. Kinda weird they both played for the Red Wings.

Randy should definitely be on the list. MMA may not be the most demanding sport in the world, but it is certainly more demanding than NASCAR, golf, and baseball. Randy was 43-years-old when he dominated the 6'8" HW champion.



GMW said:


> This seems kind of ironic. MMA fans often discuss how MMA is so technical, and that technique is greater than strength or athleticism but athleticism supplements those skills, but apparently that same arguement is forgotten for sports like Baseball and Golf. Each is a sport based heavily on technique but as top players such as Arod and Woods have shown, athleticism makes you much more competitive.
> 
> It's an insult to say golf and baseball aren't sports, and really, makes one sound like an idiot.


Technique is important in MMA, but you'd be a fool to suggest size and strength don't play a part. Think about it, the whole point of the sport is to hurt your opponent. Even BJJ guys, who rely much less on raw power, are trained to put their opponent in a position where they could either die or break a limb.

I'd consider golf and baseball sports, but they are certainly less physically demanding than MMA. And while NASCAR drivers no doubt are very skilled, I would not consider driving a sport. There are lots of things that take skill but shouldn't be considered sports, like poker and darts.


----------



## swpthleg

That's because the Red Wings kick ass.


----------



## RushFan

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I played golf. I could and did play 36 holes a day and never fatigued...any sport you can play better while high is not really physically demanding and therefore should not be mentioned with greatest athletes after 40.





swpthleg said:


> Unless you walk and carry your clubs, golf isn't "grueling" in the least, otherwise there would be far less fat f*cks hacking out there and ripping up big divots that they don't replace. Don't even get me started.


And if someone was to call MMA "human cockfighting" you would be outraged.

:confused05::confused05::confused05:..... :sarcastic03:

Vijay Singh should be at least top 5 on that list.

http://www.pgatour.com/2008/r/09/02/dolch.singh/index.html


----------



## CornbreadBB

I'm suprised there were no guys that do "mudding" on the list. That takes real athleticism.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

cdnbaron said:


> There are 4 athletes on that list:
> 
> Howe
> Blanda
> Foreman
> Chelios
> 
> The other six are guys who participate in paid hobbies. Baseball, Nascar and Golf? I guess AskMen caters exclusively to the 50 and up ******* crowd.
> 
> At least if you're gonna put baseball, include someone like Julio Franco who is (amd be is, I mean was) an everyday player.
> 
> Stockton shouldn't be up there ZZ, he only played a couple months in his final season after he was 40.


yeah i was just trying to think of a b-ball player but couldn't think of anyone but him...i failed



GMW said:


> This seems kind of ironic. MMA fans often discuss how MMA is so technical, and that technique is greater than strength or athleticism but athleticism supplements those skills, but apparently that same arguement is forgotten for sports like Baseball and Golf. Each is a sport based heavily on technique but as top players such as Arod and Woods have shown, athleticism makes you much more competitive.
> 
> It's an insult to say golf and baseball aren't sports, and really, makes one sound like an idiot.


no one said that those weren't sports...just that it's participants shouldn't really be grouped with other athletes. it is separate altogether.



SurfNinja said:


> Damn I can't rep you right now. I wasn't expecting anyone to drop that name but that dude is such a beast.


how can anyone forget the godfather of big-wave and tow-in surfing. the man is a legend and a personal idol...sadly i have never surfed...i have tried but everytime i went to the beaches in FL the waves were nowhere near big enough.



RushFan said:


> And if someone was to call MMA "human cockfighting" you would be outraged.
> 
> :confused05::confused05::confused05:..... :sarcastic03:
> 
> Vijay Singh should be at least top 5 on that list.
> 
> http://www.pgatour.com/2008/r/09/02/dolch.singh/index.html


why did you quote me?


----------



## RushFan

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> why did you quote me?


Because your comments were alarmingly retarded.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU

No Chuck Norris or Bruce Lee?


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

RushFan said:


> Because your comments were alarmingly retarded.


And you countered with something alarmingly unrelated to them...you think golfers are athletic? better yet, do you think the age of golfer matters that much?

golf has to do with muscle memory, flexibility, skill, and technique. Most of those things can or do get better with age. Hence no 20 year-olds dominating the world of golf like they do in tennis, baseball, football, soccer, hockey, etc.

seriously, get off my nuts too...ever since we had the debate on economics in the politics thread you have disagreed with every post i have ever made..usually with unrelated comments just like the one above.


----------



## D.P.

Don't fu** with the Tiger.


----------



## eric2004bc

D.P. said:


> Don't fu** with the Tiger.


you wont like the tiger when hes angry (if somepeople dont get that, it was a hulk refrence)lol


----------



## RushFan

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I played golf. I could and did play 36 holes a day and never fatigued...any sport you can play better while high is not really physically demanding and therefore should not be mentioned with greatest athletes after 40.


Alarmingly retarded.



ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> And you countered with something alarmingly unrelated to them...you think golfers are athletic? better yet, do you think the age of golfer matters that much?
> 
> golf has to do with muscle memory, flexibility, skill, and technique. Most of those things can or do get better with age. Hence no 20 year-olds dominating the world of golf like they do in tennis, baseball, football, soccer, hockey, etc.


Golf is a an athletic sport plain and simple. If you think golf is easy because when you were younger you could chop the ball around the course for 30 over you are retarded. 
Professional golfers are unbelievably good at what they do and you should give them the respect they deserve.
Naturally, this list is favours sports that rely heavily on skill and technique. There is no chance that a 40 year old could compete athletically with a 20 year old. 




ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> seriously, get off my nuts too...ever since we had the debate on economics in the politics thread you have disagreed with every post i have ever made..usually with unrelated comments just like the one above.


You think golf is not a sport and I countered with a link arguing that Vijay Singh should be near the top of that list. I'd say that's related to the topic.
I play golf so to hear people express extreme naivety with regard to the sport I feel compelled to correct them.
I don't dislike you but we definitely have differing views on most issues.
In case you are as sensitive as ZZtigerZZ81,
Sorry for quoting you Swpthleg, Kisses darling... XXXX


----------



## swpthleg

I am thenthitive, unfortunately. I have spent a significant portion of my adult life on golf courses, as my husband is a golf course superintendent. I came to the sport later than he did, I think he started playing in elementary school. 

There is undoubtedly a level of athleticism that has to be present at the pro level. However, a great deal of that athleticism comes from the overall level of conditioning. That isn't solely dependent on playing a lot of golf. If you want to have a good swing, you need to be strong and coordinated all over.

I am somewhat biased because I hate seeing golf turned into a social event by people who have no real interest in it, don't plan on developing one, and should stay in the clubhouse or by the pool.


----------



## plazzman

I can't understand why people group every sport in the same category. Sure, they're all sports, but they're all completely different, it's like apples and oranges.

I personally think Sports should be divided into two groups, Games and Athletics, and never mixed.

Sports like Golf, Racing and other sports which require more skill and "mind-power" and less physical superiority, should be in the games category.

And sports that are more physical based should be in the athletics category, like Hockey, MMA, Soccer, and so on.

These lists should make it clear that they are ranking who's dominant in their respective sports, not overall in all sports, cause that's silly.


----------



## The Legend

Chris Chelios should be higher and Morten Anderson shouldn't even be on there.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

RushFan said:


> Alarmingly retarded.


it was actually a valid point, but you seem to npot be able to recognize those as history has taught





> Golf is a an athletic sport plain and simple. If you think golf is easy because when you were younger you could chop the ball around the course for 30 over you are retarded.
> Professional golfers are unbelievably good at what they do and you should give them the respect they deserve.
> Naturally, this list is favours sports that rely heavily on skill and technique. There is no chance that a 40 year old could compete athletically with a 20 year old.


You think it is athletic actually...is John Daly an athlete? How about Craig Stadler? Davis Love III? How about Phil Mickelson and his bitch tits? Maybe Bob from Fight club should give it a shot!! Arnold Palmer? You are trying to convince yourself that is athletic..is it physical? yeah, but that doesn't make it an athletic contest. A 40 yr old would, in many cases, be able to physically dominate a 20 yr old. At 20 most of your athletic ability hasn't even peaked. If you meant 20 something, then I agree in most cases but not with the specific age of 20.

And to counter your silly part of your post trying to take jabs at my golf game. I played 6-7 days a week usually by myself when it wasn't a scheduled practice. I was the #1 player on my golf team and considered a scratch golfer though I usually shot under par unless they specially designed the courses for the competition. Only because I knew every course back and forwards. I got admitted into the PGM school at Miss State (needed a 5 handicap to be considered). I actually smoked weed when I played it with my friends to give them a chance at winning some holes, but ended up focusing way better. But thanks for your completely ignorant comment on my golf game...now I am a 30 handicap probably but I never play so I wouldn't know.






> You think golf is not a sport and I countered with a link arguing that Vijay Singh should be near the top of that list. I'd say that's related to the topic.
> I play golf so to hear people express extreme naivety with regard to the sport I feel compelled to correct them.
> I don't dislike you but we definitely have differing views on most issues.
> In case you are as sensitive as ZZtigerZZ81,
> Sorry for quoting you Swpthleg, Kisses darling... XXXX


What was it the third sentence where is said "with woods out Vijay is blah blah blah". Key words with woods out. You must have overlooked those.

I played golf too...and it wasn't athletic...never did I get home from 8 hours of school and 6 more of golf and say.."whew, I am done"...I broke a sweat but only because it was generally f*cking hot. 

Is it challenging? Yeah, but you fail to realize the difference between athletically challenging and challenging.

I was the third person to mention how unphysically demanding golf was and how unathletic it is...but you didn't quote the others...guess you subconsciously do have something against me...or you want to bone me and you are still in that grammar school flirting mode.

This isn't an argument about whether or not your game is a sport or not...it clearly is, but it just isn't physically demanding and if you thinkit is you might need to get a physical because you are out of shape.


----------



## swpthleg

Urrbody wants a piece of the Tiger.


----------



## _RIVAL_

How bout Hugh Hefner?

He's athletic to be keepin up with the bunnies at his age.


----------



## swpthleg

He eats a bowl of Viagra every morning, though.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

J.P. said:


> How bout Hugh Hefner?
> 
> He's athletic to be keepin up with the bunnies at his age.


He has also blown a dude in addition to what swp said already.


----------



## swpthleg

Hef blew a dude? 

How am I ever going to get that image out of my head?


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

swpthleg said:


> Hef blew a dude?
> 
> How am I ever going to get that image out of my head?


apparently...i stumbled upon playboy radio on siruis radio on a road trip (wow that was 20 minutes of my life where i just had a look of complete disbelief that, that shit was on the radio) and they said (the hosts/bunnies) that Heff has experienced every sexual act with both sexes and that he admitted it in an interview early on in his career.

Edit: well apparently the bunnies were mistaken or gave away something they weren't supposed to.



> ”Hefner’s thirst for sexual experience became so strong that he even had a one-time homosexual experience. One evening in downtown Chicago he was propositioned and he thought, ‘What the hell!’ As far as I know, the guy just gave him oral sex.”


http://www.dailystab.com/hugh-hefners-foursome-and-homosexual-experience/


----------



## _RIVAL_

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> He has also blown a dude in addition to what swp said already.


Get out of here. Don't mess with icons ZZ. I thought ol Hef was just baggin the centerfolds. Never knew he was playin the flute as well.

It's a damn shame. And a dark day in american history.


----------



## CornbreadBB

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> and they said (the hosts/bunnies) that Heff has experienced every sexual act with both sexes and that he admitted it in an interview early on in his career.


What, none of you have been to college?


Gross.


----------



## swpthleg

I did, but I guess the Big Ten isn't as freaky as it makes itself out to be.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

swpthleg said:


> I did, but I guess the Big Ten isn't as freaky as it makes itself out to be.


there is only so much you can do with corn and grains


----------



## swpthleg

Hey!!! I'll have you know there were a bunch of alfalfa fields on campus also!

Also many, many research plots of turfgrass expertly tended to by Mr. Swpthleg.


----------



## truebluefan

Thread restored


----------

